# iTunes account been hacked



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi turned my iPhone on this morning and up come 2 updates for my apps so tried to log in and it failed did this anther 4 times then up come a message to reset my password tried to change my password by my email link and iTunes send you a email link to reset it but did not get one after a hour got 2 emails from iTunes store for 2 gift certificates at $50 each the only thing is how come I got a email from them for this but did not get a email to reset my password for my account part of the info on the receipt was correct and some was wrong the last part of my address was in the USA which was wrong and the bank details was wrong. I have email iTunes contact line to inform them so waiting for a reply I have looked a my bank blance and nothing has been taken out? But could take a couple of days for this so I don't know what to do now !


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Get onto your bank and tell them to open a case.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I know a few people who have had their itunes account "hacked" all have been traced to Russian addresses.
I prefer to buy the gift vouchers as and when rather than register all my info.


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a look at my bank account no charges to it but it was the weekend so going to bank first thing in the morning don't like doing it over the phone like face to face and I can show the charges to my iTunes account


----------

